# Anwendung startet nicht, wenn die Datenbank gestoppt ist



## navino (19. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe festgestellt, das wenn ich den Tomcat starte, und die Datenbank meiner Anwendung gestoppt ist, auch die Anwendung nicht gestartet wird. Ich benutze spring3, hibernate3, c3p0, Springs Transaktionsmanager zusammen mit jsf2 und mysql.

Wenn ich die Datebank dann starte, startet auch die Anwendung.
Ich hätte da eher mit einer Connection-Exception gerechnet, und das die Seiten dann irgendwann erreichbar sind.
Aber da passiert gar nichts wenn die Datenbank nicht erreichbar ist.

Kann man da irgendwo einen Timeout einstellen

Gruß
navino


----------



## tfa (19. Dez 2010)

Steht denn nichts in den Log-Dateien?


----------



## navino (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

nein da steht nichts drin.. Im Eclipse selber kommt der Tomcat auch nicht zum Ende beim Starten. Das loggen geht grundsätzlich, da andere Dinge enthalten sind. Es muss was mit der Datenbankverbindung zu tun habe... aber was ?

Gruß
navino


----------



## tfa (20. Dez 2010)

Funktioniert die Verbindung denn grundsätzlich von dem Rechner aus? Du kannst es ja mal mit DBVisualizer versuchen.


----------



## navino (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

Tomcat, Anwendung und Datenbank sind auf dem selben Rechner.
Wenn ich die Datenbank gestartet habe läuft es doch !

Gruß
navino


----------



## bronks (24. Dez 2010)

navino hat gesagt.:


> ... Tomcat, Anwendung und Datenbank sind auf dem selben Rechner.
> Wenn ich die Datenbank gestartet habe läuft es doch ! ...


Eine hilfreiche Antwort läßt auf sich warten ... ...

Probleme dieser Art kenne ich einige und im Internet findet man dazu jede Menge Fragen, aber keine einzige Antwort. Java wird genau an sowas bald zugrunde gehen. Schuld ist m.E. der JCP, als Wunschkonzert, wo jeder dem anderen seine Wünsche absegnet, um seine eigenen Wünsche von den anderen abgesegnet zu bekommen. Letztendlich kommen in Summe fragwürdige Specs heraus, welche in Summe zu Implementierungen führen, die bei grundlegendsten Funktionen versagen.


----------

